
Keyboard friendly path navigation for Windows explorer - arashThr
https://github.com/arashTaher/PathNavigator
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Curious as to why Explorer over Powershell.

